
Show HN: My Portfolio Website - gen_greyface
https://port.greyface.now.sh/
======
Exuma
I think this site would be perfect if you toned down the existential
dreariness and replaced it with small sprinkles of humor, but mix in some more
technical stuff (what are your benefits).

Being able to endlessly think about life and death isnt a benefit for someone
who wants to hire you, and you won't get extra points for being "deep".

If that is who you are, you can leave a tiny single sprinkle of it in there
somewhere, but make sure you also cover a lot of other areas too.

Very nice creative idea, to set yourself apart. That's always what I look for

~~~
growt
I couldn't have said it better or nicer. Also the todo list example looks a
lot like that, an example that could be simply git cloned. If the web/ CSS
stuff is original you have more to show!

~~~
gen_greyface
I'll add the GitHub links to the respective pages, thanks for bringing
attention to that.

~~~
Exuma
It appears this section might be incomplete:

Branch Prediction pipeline flush, predict taken, predict not taken, branch
delay slots

~~~
gen_greyface
Wut

~~~
Exuma
Ugh sorry, I thought this was another one of my comments

------
aiisjustanif
Most people have everything else covered, but . . .

I'm guessing, but English is probably not your first language.

Use something like Grammarly for free (or even Word or Libre for *nix), put
all of your text into it and use the suggested grammar edits. The things I
noticed were simple like capitalization, no spaces after punctation, some
misused words.

~~~
h4waii
Absolutely, heed this. Nothing will make some people stop reading like the
laziness (in my opinion) of incorrect spelling and grammar.

You're not always publishing in your (or someone else's) native tongue, but
there are services (free and paid) and software (free and paid) for this.

------
yellow_lead
Points for creativity on the boxes, but I think you could clean it up a bit. I
also can't help that notice the todolist in your portfolio has a bit of UI
issue. The vertical padding between items in the list seems odd, and they
should be left indented much more IMO.

I don't want to discourage you, just want to give you some helpful feedback
from the perspective of a prospective client.

------
dvtrn
Thanks for sharing, full of character and personality, I like it!

------
jitl
Suggest reducing line-height and horizontal padding - the proportions don’t
make sense for mobile browsers.

Your custom font takes a while to load - consider CDN? Or maybe my phone just
slow.

------
gieoon
Love that 'Download your Art' at the end!

------
varunmohapatra
Lovely! It definitely shows off your curious and experimental nature.

Had a fun time drawing some flowers :P

------
blzrdnofreespch
Typo: “an adrenaline” not “a adrenaline”

------
thescribbblr
Super awesome! Points for creativity.

------
enjoyyourlife
The screenshot of the To-Do List is pretty bad

~~~
aiisjustanif
Lol, it works well. What else could they do better?

~~~
varunmohapatra
@2x maybe?

------
LoSboccacc
scrolling the first card flickers on Firefox/android when the page height
changes

